# Hay for rabbits - recommendations?



## Widgeon (29 January 2021)

My rabbits are fed on ad-lib horse hay - nice quality. However one of them has recently developed a couple of quite sharp teeth, and the vet reckons she's not eating enough hay. She gets hardly anything by way of Excel nuggets so I'm not quite sure what's going on (she certainly doesn't have any weight loss problems), but does anyone have any recommendations for really nice quality small bags of hay I could buy online? I thought perhaps a change of hay might help but I'm not paying a fiver for a few kilos of hay unless it's really good quality! So, if anyone has a particular favourite brand, could you let me know? 

Thanks very much


----------



## webble (29 January 2021)

The hay experts and dust free hay company are both good. Eye watering when you're used to horse hay prices though


----------



## Widgeon (29 January 2021)

webble said:



			The hay experts and dust free hay company are both good. Eye watering when you're used to horse hay prices though
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much - this gave me something to start with (I had no idea there were so many branded hays out there ) but after a bit of browsing I'm wondering to go with ReadiGrass - our local tack shop stocks it and it works out cheaper than the smaller bags. Who knew a product intended for horses would ever work out cheaper than anything!? It's just dried grass and it ought to get her teeth wearing down as well as anything.  

https://www.millbryhill.co.uk/equestrian-c4/friendly-readigrass-p3226


----------



## ester (29 January 2021)

the pigs get simple systems timothy chop atm but have had other similars (I mostly use the timothy as < calcium than the rye/mix versions but it is softer than hay so not sure if will help wiht wear. . 
Natures own seems to get used a fair bit but I can't get my head round small quantity hay prices.


----------



## webble (29 January 2021)

Redigrass is quite rich so small amounts to start, don't buy one of the huge bags! It's also high in calcium which can cause bladder sludge so be careful


----------



## Redders (29 January 2021)

I am a bit of a geek with hay for rabbits, it does all depend on trial and error with what your bunnies particular tastes are, but the best ones I have tested with mine are:

haybox club Timothy hay. Most expensive, but by far the one they ate the most of

Timothyhay.co.uk, I used to exclusively buy this but I had a couple of batches that were a bit too stalky or a bit to soft for them to eat so much of. Comes well packed, a big bag is cheaper than the 1kg brands. Do sample

M and T haylage bagged Timothy hay this is a new supplier I trialled - it’s cheaper per kg if you by 26kg than any of the 1kg bag brands. Mine have great poops on this and really enjoy it so I’m sticking with these guys for a bit. Comes well packed. Do sample packs

small bagged hay from pet shops: the range do decent 1kg bags - 5 a day hay by nature’s own, and Timothy hay with rose petals. Mine enjoy both of these generally but I find the batches hit and miss and don’t like such small quantities in a plastic bag.
burgess: expensive for what it is and mine don’t eat it particularly well.

Timothy hay is the best recommended for herbivores, but if they enjoy meadow hay and eat it really well then that’s fine too.
Mine enjoy readigrass alongside hay, but not every day - I buy big horse bags of Graze-On dried grass. Readigrass should only be in addition to hay because I’m order to have the correct actions for chewing and digestion, it’s long stem fibre that counts. It is sometimes used as a replacement in herbivores with additional needs but it’s not something to have them on long term without medical needs


----------



## ester (29 January 2021)

webble said:



			Redigrass is quite rich so small amounts to start, don't buy one of the huge bags! It's also high in calcium which can cause bladder sludge so be careful
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with a huge bag, I have 15kg of timothy chop in my kitchen , I think it will do at least a year, cos I couldnt' get over spending much the same on a small version.
I also have a sack of aubiose, see previous point lol


----------



## BlackRider (30 January 2021)

Mine has the Burns green oat hay in a morning, and the Alfalfa King Timothy hay at night.

He also loves the Willow balls that are filled with hay (Rosewood) and gets through one a week. Think shewing all the willow helps too.


----------



## Redders (30 January 2021)

BlackRider said:



			Mine has the Burns green oat hay in a morning, and the Alfalfa King Timothy hay at night.

He also loves the Willow balls that are filled with hay (Rosewood) and gets through one a week. Think shewing all the willow helps too.
		
Click to expand...

where do you get your alfalfa king Timothy from? I’ve only seen it for sale on American sites or very very expensive for a small bag from some online places - I would love to give it a try if you wouldnt mind sharing where you get yours?


----------



## webble (30 January 2021)

ester said:



			What's wrong with a huge bag, I have 15kg of timothy chop in my kitchen , I think it will do at least a year, cos I couldnt' get over spending much the same on a small version.
I also have a sack of aubiose, see previous point lol
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha bet your kitchen smells amazing 

Nothing wrong with a huge bags at all I was just worried if her bun didn't like it or had a dodgy tummy it would go to waste


----------



## ester (30 January 2021)

ah yes good point about the not liking it. 
It's the green oat grass (that we do just get small bags off) that smells particularly amazing! 

(having large quantities wasn't really my plan for my nice new kitchen, but I figured as I had no visitors and wouldn't have to stress about running out of stuff I decided to crack on  )


----------



## Griffin (31 January 2021)

Dust Free Hay is very good and I like that you can choose your how stalky it is. If you buy the larger sacks, it is not quite so expensive. They also sell Timothy hay.


----------



## BlackRider (31 January 2021)

Redders said:



			where do you get your alfalfa king Timothy from? I’ve only seen it for sale on American sites or very very expensive for a small bag from some online places - I would love to give it a try if you wouldnt mind sharing where you get yours?
		
Click to expand...

Of course - its from Viovet but Pets at Home also sell it


----------



## Mynstrel (1 February 2021)

We feed graze on to both buns and pigs and (touch wood) have never had dental or calcium issues with any of them. We started on readigrass but the fussy little 🤬 wouldn't eat it. Graze on is their first choice with just grass a bearable 2nd, which I don't mind too much as both are cheaper than readigrass in our area! 

Long strand hay of some sort is apparently the best for keeping teeth down, you have to increase the amount of chewing required per meal, so some small animal haybwhich is chopped very short just isn't up to the job. I feed good quality horse hay.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 February 2021)

Sorry to jump in. Could I feed rabbits something like graze on INSTEAD of hay? 
mine don’t really seem to eat much of the hays I’ve bought but will happily munch on a bit of horse chaff (un molassed) 
What about something like Thunderbrooks healthy herbal?


----------



## Mynstrel (23 February 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			Sorry to jump in. Could I feed rabbits something like graze on INSTEAD of hay?
mine don’t really seem to eat much of the hays I’ve bought but will happily munch on a bit of horse chaff (un molassed)
What about something like Thunderbrooks healthy herbal?
		
Click to expand...

I do to be honest - well, they have both but only eat the grass most of the time!


----------



## ester (23 February 2021)

The issue with the chaffs compared to hay is that long stem hay takes more chewing/ is better for teeth. Which is why the pigs get hay and chaff.


----------



## Widgeon (24 February 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			Sorry to jump in. Could I feed rabbits something like graze on INSTEAD of hay?
mine don’t really seem to eat much of the hays I’ve bought but will happily munch on a bit of horse chaff (un molassed)
What about something like Thunderbrooks healthy herbal?
		
Click to expand...

A month or so back I bought a big bag of Graze On - it took them a couple of weeks to decide it wasn't poison but now bunny is loving it. She also gets ad lib meadow hay.


----------



## Kay Burton (25 February 2021)

Widgeon said:



			My rabbits are fed on ad-lib horse hay - nice quality. However one of them has recently developed a couple of quite sharp teeth, and the vet reckons she's not eating enough hay. She gets hardly anything by way of Excel nuggets so I'm not quite sure what's going on (she certainly doesn't have any weight loss problems), but does anyone have any recommendations for really nice quality small bags of hay I could buy online? I thought perhaps a change of hay might help but I'm not paying a fiver for a few kilos of hay unless it's really good quality! So, if anyone has a particular favourite brand, could you let me know?

Thanks very much
		
Click to expand...

Try reaching out to the farmers who make their own hay. They usually have stocks of herb hay. This hay is more suitable for rabbits.


----------



## Widgeon (25 February 2021)

Kay Burton said:



			Try reaching out to the farmers who make their own hay. They usually have stocks of herb hay. This hay is more suitable for rabbits.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that is that farmers round here tend to like to sell their hay in round bales! And I currently only have one rabbit. Although even when we're back up to two I have no idea where I'd put a round bale 

I've got her on meadow hay (posh stuff in a bag, from the local agricultural store - it's nicer stuff than what I feed the horse) and Graze On now, and she's eating more hay overally, so hopefully at the next vet check we'll have made some progress with the teeth.


----------



## BlackRider (25 February 2021)

Fab - just be careful the graze on doesn't cause too much weight gain, it tends to be higher in calories than hay.


----------



## Widgeon (25 February 2021)

BlackRider said:



			Fab - just be careful the graze on doesn't cause too much weight gain, it tends to be higher in calories than hay.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes I keep a constant eye on this one's weight, but at her last vet check she'd actually lost some - vet said think about feeding her more! I can't win! So we have some wiggle room there. She is eight now so I would rather have her with a bit of a cushion I think, in case she gets ill for any reason. They lose it so fast.


----------



## BlackRider (26 February 2021)

Aww bless her - its definitely harder when they get older.


----------



## Redders (26 February 2021)

For increased forage intake, have a look at Nature’s Menu Sweet Green Hay Cookies. (Other brands are available!) not a hay replacement but mine love them and enjoy throwing them around so a bit of interesting enrichment for them too. Be warned - they make a lot of mess!


----------



## Kay Burton (9 March 2021)

Widgeon said:



			The problem with that is that farmers round here tend to like to sell their hay in round bales! And I currently only have one rabbit. Although even when we're back up to two I have no idea where I'd put a round bale 

I've got her on meadow hay (posh stuff in a bag, from the local agricultural store - it's nicer stuff than what I feed the horse) and Graze On now, and she's eating more hay overally, so hopefully at the next vet check we'll have made some progress with the teeth.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you found a solution to the problem. Have you tried buying treats for rodents at pet stores? I know that Vitacraft company produces quality food, vitamins, treats and other things for pets.


----------



## Widgeon (9 March 2021)

Redders said:



			For increased forage intake, have a look at Nature’s Menu Sweet Green Hay Cookies. (Other brands are available!) not a hay replacement but mine love them and enjoy throwing them around so a bit of interesting enrichment for them too. Be warned - they make a lot of mess!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes she loves those. Unfortunately they work out very expensive given how fast she goes through them, so I only tend to buy them when The Range has them in stock. Do let me know though if you've found a reasonably priced source of hay cookies!



Kay Burton said:



			I'm glad you found a solution to the problem. Have you tried buying treats for rodents at pet stores? I know that Vitacraft company produces quality food, vitamins, treats and other things for pets.
		
Click to expand...

No I hadn't thought of that - I tend to give them apple branches but obviously those aren't available all the time. Rodent chews are not a bad idea, I'll have a look and see what I can find - thanks for the suggestion. She does love to chew.


----------



## Redders (9 March 2021)

Usually chews for rodents aren’t suitable for rabbits - I’m talking about the few sticks with seeds and things. So be really careful which ones you get - a lot of things marketed for being suitable for rabbits really aren’t suitable for rabbits. Have a look at Fibafirst sticks - they seem expensive but if you use them as treats they actually last a long time. I would also recommend a Facebook group - Wild Nutrition and Foraging for pet rabbits (no breeders) - I may have recommended before, I can’t remember, but you can send photos of plants you see out and about and they tell you if safe feeds or not. You’ll find a lot of treats growing outside your front door. Willow sticks are great for chewing, you can buy them or you can get from your local willow tree. Treats I buy are the Selective Meadow loops and forest sticks - these are great for rabbits, (and GPs) and I break them up so they last longer. 
sadly I haven’t found a cheaper alternative to hay cookies! I get from the range too. But, there is a fibre block you can get for horses, I think I used the hedgerow herbs one, which works out better value but you need to make sure it’s not alfalfa grass/hay as they shouldn’t have too much of that.


----------



## Widgeon (9 March 2021)

Thanks - I am very careful about what I buy them from shops as like you say, so much of it isn't really suitable. I have tried willow sticks but they have zero interest - I suppose compared with apple twigs they're not very tasty!

Thanks for the brand suggestions and the idea of a fibre block - I hadn't thought of that so will take a look. The FB group also sounds useful, there's bound to be loads of stuff they could have that I'm not aware of. That said they do do pretty well out of our herb garden already....it's a good thing it's big!!


----------



## Redders (9 March 2021)

Ha yeah. Mine decimate herbs. They are locusts. 
fresh willow is very different to the dried stuff, so when they start to be in leaf, get a few branches and see what they think. I tend to feed it fresh and I will dry some in my airing cupboard - leaves and all - for winter. 
a couple things to get you started on that you can plant/find and identify easily: 
Nasturtiums 
Hazel
Plantain 
Brambles
Roses
you can dry all of those (except the nasturtiums) easily in a warm dark place


----------



## Kay Burton (18 March 2021)

Widgeon said:



			No I hadn't thought of that - I tend to give them apple branches but obviously those aren't available all the time. Rodent chews are not a bad idea, I'll have a look and see what I can find - thanks for the suggestion. She does love to chew.
		
Click to expand...

Animals love variety. I'm glad you are interested in my recommendations. I'll just warn you right away that goodies in a pet store are quite expensive, especially if a good manufacturer and the goodies are really high quality. But what can't you do for your pet?


----------



## Widgeon (18 March 2021)

Kay Burton said:



			I'll just warn you right away that goodies in a pet store are quite expensive
		
Click to expand...

No warning needed....I've had rabbits for twenty years now, and pet shops only get more expensive....


----------



## Widgeon (18 March 2021)

Redders said:



			a couple things to get you started on that you can plant/find and identify easily.....Brambles
		
Click to expand...

I had never thought to offer them brambles! Interesting. Will have to try this. I have an unlimited and cost effective supply of those!


----------

